# LOOK Keo Pedals Vs. Dura Ace Pedals



## Route121 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm going to be purchasing new pedals in the near future. I was curious to know about the durability of the Look pedal vs. Dura Ace Pedal. I know the Look is 50 g lighter than DA. 
Almost no difference in the price between the two. 
The weight is no big deal but the Look appears to be mostly carbon and I was concerned a bit about durability. The DA looks like it could survive a train wreck. 
Any thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

if durability is your main concern then DA is your pedal. we've seen a few problems with look pedals: mainly wear on the pedal body creating play at the cleat/pedal interface within 1 yr or riding.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

cocoboots said:


> if durability is your main concern then DA is your pedal. we've seen a few problems with look pedals: mainly wear on the pedal body creating play at the cleat/pedal interface within 1 yr or riding.


+1. I'm going to DA on my next pedal for that very reason.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

My riding buddy has the carbon Keo and I've got the DA 7810 pedal. 

First I think it's crazy he paid like $400 for those when I picked up the DA's for around $150 on eBay. 

Second, pedals hit the ground first when you (eventually) crash. He'll be spending another $400 and I'll just be looking at my scraped up but still rideable pedals. I've got Ultegra and 105 versions of these on my wife and daughter's bikes and they are just as sturdy.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I am real happy with my DA pedals but, I fell sure the Keos are fine pedals too - I see a lot of them on the road. Try them both if at all possible. Weight means nothing, fit and functionality is king.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I like DA pedals. Also, the cleats are more walkable than those of the Keo. Of course there are cleat covers though.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Route121 said:


> I'm going to be purchasing new pedals in the near future. I was curious to know about the durability of the Look pedal vs. Dura Ace Pedal. I know the Look is 50 g lighter than DA.
> Almost no difference in the price between the two.
> The weight is no big deal but the Look appears to be mostly carbon and I was concerned a bit about durability. The DA looks like it could survive a train wreck.
> Any thoughts? Cheers.


I used to have Look pedals (not Keo), I switched to DA 7810 for one reason.
My Look cleats weren't too friendly to my hardwood floor which covers entire 1st and 2nd floor. The DA cleats have 3 rubber tips on each cleat which prevent from leaving any marks on the floor.

I think it's a personal preference and they do pretty much same thing.....


----------



## Route121 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for the input. And the winner is................ Duuuuuura AAAAAce....... 
With a convincing score of 6 pro DA and 0 pro Look. Kind of funny.... everyone seems to actually agree. Wow, how often does that happen on this forum?
Dura Ace it is for pedals. Not that there is any big rush on getting them as it is snowing as we speak and calling for 40cm more on Sunday. 
So long from snowy New Brunswick, Canada. Bon Chance!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Route121 said:


> Thanks so much for the input. And the winner is................ Duuuuuura AAAAAce.......
> With a convincing score of 6 pro DA and 0 pro Look. Kind of funny.... everyone seems to actually agree. Wow, how often does that happen on this forum?
> Dura Ace it is for pedals. * Not that there is any big rush on getting them as it is snowing as we speak and calling for 40cm more on Sunday. *
> So long from snowy New Brunswick, Canada. Bon Chance!


What are you? A chicken??!! Go ride in the snow. NOW! 

I almost fell several times walking in my look cleats. That's the main reason I got DA pedals for my road bike. Oh, that and I just wanted everything Dura Ace.


----------



## canthidefromme (Jun 29, 2006)

Look!! Oh... I'm too late..


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

cpark said:


> The DA cleats have 3 rubber tips on each cleat which prevent from leaving any marks on the floor.


the 2008 version of keo has that as well.


----------



## trek_FL (Apr 7, 2006)

I have the DA 7810s too and I really like them. The only thing I found took getting used to was the release pressure seemed higher (even with it adjusted all the way down) than what I was used to with Speedplay. I put a little dry lube on the cleat edge where it locks in to the pedal and it helped that out.

As an aside, I like the feel of the Speedplays (X/2) alot but I had this annoying thing happening with grease oozing out of the pedal body for weeks after I greased them as part of normal maintenance. The grease would make its way onto the bottom of my cleats and then on to my light brown carpet! Perhaps the seals needed to be replaced because I never heard anyone else talk about this.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

trek_FL said:


> I have the DA 7810s too and I really like them. The only thing I found took getting used to was the release pressure seemed higher (even with it adjusted all the way down) than what I was used to with Speedplay. I put a little dry lube on the cleat edge where it locks in to the pedal and it helped that out.
> 
> As an aside, I like the feel of the Speedplays (X/2) alot but I had this annoying thing happening with grease oozing out of the pedal body for weeks after I greased them as part of normal maintenance. The grease would make its way onto the bottom of my cleats and then on to my light brown carpet! Perhaps the seals needed to be replaced because I never heard anyone else talk about this.


What do you mean by "adjusted all the way down"? If you are referring to the indicator arrow, you can turn the adjustment screw several turns more (3, I think) after the arrow points at minimun. I have mine adjusted 1 full turn past the min setting and, the release pressure is perfect.


----------



## trek_FL (Apr 7, 2006)

rnhood:
Yes, I was talking about the minimum tension indicator. Thanks for your experience on loosening past the indicator. I was scared away from that by the following admonitions from the Shimano manual (I have pasted them below):

_Do not turn the bolt past the point at which the indicator shows the
maximum or minimum tension.

If the adjustment bolt is completely withdrawn from the
spring plate, disassembly and reassembly will be required.
If this occurs, ask a professional dealer for assistance._

I may carefully back the screws off a little more to try it.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

i've had both and prefer the look. (carbon Chromo) PBK for $115 )

they are light ( but thats just for the sake of knowing)

But what I prefer most is when engaged in the Keo's I feel the "snap" and feel more secure. When I had the Shimano i felt that I was locked in but then would often realized I was not. even after adjustment. The Keo just has a great feel when getting in and out of them. What -did- suck about the Keo's was the lack of a rubber surface on teh cleats which at times was out riight crazy. but now that they have updated the cleat I can sleep better.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

tete de la tour said:


> but now that they have updated the cleat I can sleep better.


That is real dedication- to sleep in your cycling shoes. 

TIME RXS- light, durable, walkable, adjustable


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I've yet to try dura-ace, but I own Looks and just bought a second pair for my other bike because I'm so happy with them.

No matter what you get, replace the cleats more often than "every over-the-bars" incident. They do wear out, apparently. heh


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Look have made a new cleat called "Keo grip cleat" which will be sold alongside the standard one. Look Cleats are cheaper. You can also use 3 different floats. Ahhh and its carbon so looks cool with your carbon bike, carbon ergo's and carbon cranks and of course black record brakeset .... unless you are riding a steel rig with shiny shimano gruppo in which case I'd go for the shiny new shimano pedals like the 6620.


----------

